# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थायरायड ग्रंथि से हो सकते है कई रोग

## Apurv Sharma

थायरायड एक छोटी ग्रंथि है, जिसका आकार तितली की तरह होता है जो गले के नीचले हिस्से में होता है। थायरायड ग्रंथि का काम होता है हार्मोन्स को स्रावित करना। मुख्य हार्मोन्स थॉयराइड के द्वारा  बनता है | थायरायड ग्रंथि गर्दन के सामने की ओर,श्वास नली के ऊपर एवं स्वर यन्त्र के दोनों तरफ दो भागों में बनी होती है। इसका आकार तितली की तरह होता है। एक स्वस्थ व्*यक्ति में थायरायड ग्रंथि का भार 25 से 50 ग्राम तक होता है | यह ‘ थाइराक्सिन ‘ नामक हार्मोन बनाती है। पैराथायरायड ग्रंथियां, थायरायड ग्रंथि के ऊपर व मध्य भाग की ओर जोड़ों के रुप में होती है और इनकी संख्या चार होती है। यह ‘पैराथारमोन’ हार्मोन का उत्पादन करती हैं | इन ग्रंथियों के प्रमुख रूप से निम्न कार्य हैं-

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है थाइरोइड ग्रंथि के कार्य :-

*थाइरोइड ग्रंथि हमारे शरीर का बहुत उपयोगी अंग है जो की हमारे शरीर की कई क्रियाओ को नियंत्रित करता है | थायरायड ग्रंथि से निकलने वाले हार्मोन शरीर की लगभग सभी क्रियाओं पर अपना प्रभाव डालता है। तो आईए जानें  थायरायड ग्रंथि के प्रमुख कार्य क्या है।


यह बच्चों के विकास में इन ग्रंथियों का विशेष योगदान होता है |यह शरीर में कैल्शियम एवं फास्फोरस को पचाने में मदद करता है। जो एक बड़ा महत्वपूर्ण कार्य है |इसके द्वारा शरीर के ताप को नियंत्रण किया जाता है।शरीर से दूषित पदार्थों को बाहर निकालने में सहायता करती है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायरायड के हार्मोन असंतुलित होने से निम्न रोगों के लक्षण उत्पन्न होने लगते हैं :–

*हायपोथायराडिज्म थायरायड ग्रंथि से "*थाईराक्सिन"* कम बनने की अवस्था को *‘हायपोथायराडिज्म *  कहते हैं,
और इससे कोई लक्षण देखते है जैसे की ;


हर उम्र के लोगो का शारीरिक व मानसिक विकास धीमा हो जाता है।इसकी कमी से बच्चों में क्रेटिनिज्म नामक रोग हो जाता है |12 से 14 साल के बच्चे की शारीरिक वृद्धि रुक जाती है और 4 से 6  साल के   बच्चे जितनी ही रह जाती है | इस लक्षण के प्रति काफी सजग रहे |शरीर का वजन बढ़ने लगता है एवं शरीर में सूजन भी आ जाती है |सोचने व बोलने की  क्रिया धीमी हो जाती है।शरीर का ताप कम हो जाता है, बाल झड़ने लगते हैं तथा ‘गंजेपन’  की स्थिति आ जाती है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपरथायरायडिज्म  :-

*यह भी थाइरोइड का होई एक प्रकार है ; इसमें थायराक्सिन हार्मोन अधिक बनने लगता है | इससे निम्न रोग लक्षण उत्पन्न होते हैं;


आप के शरीर का ताप सामान्य से अधिक हो जाता है |अनिद्रा, उत्तेजना तथा घबराहट जैसे लक्षण उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं |अचानक शरीर का वजन कम होने लगता है |कई लोगों की हाथ-पैर की अंगुलियों में कम्पन उत्पन्न हो जाता है |मधुमेह रोग होने की प्रबल सम्भावना बन जाती है |घेंघा जैसे रोग उत्पन्न हो जाता है |शरीर में आयोडीन की कमी हो जाती है | जो काफी घातक हो सकते है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायरायड होने पर बताये गए कुछ जरुरी परीक्षण :-

*थाइरोइड एक काफी घातक बीमारी है इस का सही समय पता चलना बेहद जरुरी है| जिस के लिए थायरायड के कई परीक्षण हैं जैसे- टी3 (T -3) , टी4(T -4) , एफटीआई (FTI) , तथा टीएसएच (TSH)। इनपरीक्षणों से थायरायड ग्रंथि की स्थिति का पता चलता है। कई बार थायरायड ग्रंथि में कोई रोग नहीं होता लेकिन पिट्युटरी ग्रंथि के ठीक तरह से काम नहीं करने के कारण थायरायड ग्रंथि को उत्तेजित करने वाले हार्मोन - थायरायड स्टिरमुलेटिंग हार्मोन ठीक प्रकार नहीं बनते और थायरायड से होने वाले रोग लक्षण उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं |

----------

